# Immunisation Certs for kids starting school



## sweetpea1602 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, can anyone tell me if it is compulsory to have immunisation certs for english children starting at a Spanish school. We are thinking of going to Fuerteventura but neither of my young children has been immunised through our choice. Any help, bit of an obscure question - sorry. thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know about state schools, but we've sent our kids to an international school and mine have never had their immunisations through choice either. The question was never asked!

Jo


----------



## sweetpea1602 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Jo, thanks for reply. Sorry all new to this moving abroad idea. Can you tell me, do International Schools teach in English and I presume they make a charge. Can you give me some ideas of cost. Also, how did your children get on in Spain, how do you find the life especially for the children. Thanks. Sorry for so many questions, but a big decision to make but hopefully will be the right one! Claudia


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sweetpea1602 said:


> Hi Jo, thanks for reply. Sorry all new to this moving abroad idea. Can you tell me, do International Schools teach in English and I presume they make a charge. Can you give me some ideas of cost. Also, how did your children get on in Spain, how do you find the life especially for the children. Thanks. Sorry for so many questions, but a big decision to make but hopefully will be the right one! Claudia


Yes they speak in English and I believe the costs are from around €2000 a term from what I have seen quoted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sweetpea1602 said:


> Hi Jo, thanks for reply. Sorry all new to this moving abroad idea. Can you tell me, do International Schools teach in English and I presume they make a charge. Can you give me some ideas of cost. Also, how did your children get on in Spain, how do you find the life especially for the children. Thanks. Sorry for so many questions, but a big decision to make but hopefully will be the right one! Claudia


The school my two are at is called Sunlands, Cartama. They do all their lessons in English and they have a Spanish lesson every day. The majority of the children are English and bilingual I think the split is 40% English, 30% Spanish and 30% other. The school is also very good at understanding the pros and cons of kids moving abroad

The fees vary according to age, but are around 2000 - 3000 euros a term.

I have a 10yo daughter and a 13yo son. both have settled really well into their new school and both are happy although my son says he doesnt like it much, I think thats more to do with his age!! 

In retrospect, I think I maybe should have been braver and chosen a Spanish state school cos I think they may learn to adapt and speak the lanuage quicker. I was maybe being a little over cautious and underestimated the kids adaptability. 

Its so difficult isnt it, you're making life changing desisions on their behalf, taking them away from their family and friends and everything they have ever known. Thats why we chose a school where there seemed to be a more "British" influence and environment.

We did have some home sickness in the first couple of weeks, missing friends and bedrooms etc, but that has passed now. They've made some friends here and although I think sometimes they still miss their old lives, they are finding this new one an adventure and they're starting to feel at home! But it's still early days yet. 

I have no regrets and I'm convinced this is a much better enviroment for children. I wish we'd done it sooner, when they were younger as they would have adapted easier and quicker

Jo


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

i have just read your post sounds good to me im moving to spain benidorm and i am looking for a school fo rmy son i think i will put him in a state school but do you know if the classes are in spanish or do they have english children in the state schools also ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Senorita said:


> i have just read your post sounds good to me im moving to spain benidorm and i am looking for a school fo rmy son i think i will put him in a state school but do you know if the classes are in spanish or do they have english children in the state schools also ?


 dont know if it applies to the schools in the area you're moving to (probably will cos there's lotsa Brits there), certainly where we are, the state schools have their fair share of British kids. The lessons are in Spanish, but apparently a lot of the schools, depending on the volume of Brits have bilingual teacher supports to help them. Also, having other British kids in the playground helps. According to a friend I've made here who has 6 kids, they sure learn Spanish quickly!! Her 13 yo who has been here 6 years speaks better spanish than english.

I am seriously considering moving my two out of international school into state, I'm gonna have a good look round next week and see. I was always worried that my two would be the only british kids and would feel isolated, bullied and loney - I dont think its like that atall!!??! 

Jo


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

so are the state schools free and how do i get my child into the school do you know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Senorita said:


> so are the state schools free and how do i get my child into the school do you know


Yes, state schools are free. I dont know how to get them in though, although as I say, I'm planning to go and see some in my local area this week so should have a clearer picture and will put it on here, I have a friend (only the one at the moment !!) who's children all go to the local state schools here and she's organising for me to visit a couple. 

If you go through an agent to rent or buy they should have all the information though


Jo


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

thank you for your help let me know what happens good luck


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Senorita said:


> so are the state schools free and how do i get my child into the school do you know


Be warned - school books are NOT. Often the town hall has some form of subsidy - but don't count on it. 

Getting your child in will to no small extent depend on you being legally resident in Spain. 

imo the worst thing you can do (unless your stay here is temporary) is put your kids into an "English/French/German/whatever School". The Spanish kids attending tend to come from very privileged families and ime are often arrogant. They consider themselves "special" so dont integrate well, even with other Spaniards. And this is imo the whole point of being here - integration with locals.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> imo the worst thing you can do (unless your stay here is temporary) is put your kids into an "English/French/German/whatever School". The Spanish kids attending tend to come from very privileged families and ime are often arrogant. They consider themselves "special" so dont integrate well, even with other Spaniards. And this is imo the whole point of being here - integration with locals.


I think I would agree with this, although, its very difficult to know what to do or how to do it when you're trying to arrange getting everything and everyone over to Spain and you have a 13yo who is very negative about the whole thing!!

That said, I do like the international school my two are at, its small, its friendly, the right ammount of disapline and very laid back. The teaching staff are second to none! But the intergration thing and the need to learn the language quickly are my only concerns, so I'm gonna have a look round and then try to decide whats the best thing to do........... I hope!??!!!


Jo


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

i really hope i can get my son in to a state school he is 6 years old so im sure he will pick up spanish really fast


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Senorita said:


> i really hope i can get my son in to a state school he is 6 years old so im sure he will pick up spanish really fast


But remember what I said on the other thread ..... the books etc can cost you €150 and there is a close off date for getting them in for the next school year, and around here it is May


----------

